

Mr. Jobworthy or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Job Search - jra4
https://www.hireart.com/blog/mr-jobworthy-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-job-search/

======
JonSkeptic
The author gives off a sense of both entitlement and arrogance that permeates
the post. It was a major turn off and I would not recommend this writing style
to anyone trying to win people over.

Then again it may not be arrogance so much as the naivete of a youth who think
himself much wiser than he should.

------
esharef
I love the part where he talks about how he thinks everything should be doable
through the internet. Need food? internet. Need dates? internet. Need
entertainment? internet. Totally true that most job boards don't work.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
But where do you go when you need internet access?

~~~
AJ007
The harder question is where do I got when I don't want internet access.
Meaning no one around me has it either.

~~~
weaksauce
Go rock climbing in a remote area... a lot of times you will have zero signal
for miles around.

